# Heckers lake????



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

Anyone know if the roads are plowed to get to heckers. Went up there a couple of weeks ago and it looked like the roads hadn't been plowed all year. We were able to plow some of our own roads but could only make it to New Johns so we fished there, and it sucked


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

last I heard heckers was dry, and completely blown over with 7 foot snow drifts. you might want to just stay closer to home and catch some perch. or maybe a trout or two, just my .02 :lol:


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

Triple B said:


> last I heard heckers was dry, and completely blown over with 7 foot snow drifts. you might want to just stay closer to home and catch some perch. or maybe a trout or two, just my .02 :lol:


 :eyeroll: i dont even know what to say to this........get over your stupid perch and trout!!!!!


----------



## Tracker_21 (Oct 17, 2008)

Get off your butts and put some gas in and got to DL.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I didn't know anyone fished Heckers in the wintertime?


----------

